# I do work but can someone help explain what I can get help on when baby arrives?



## Angel17

So I work as cabin crew and as soon as we are pregnant we work in a office on my basic which 592 a month because I have a loan with credit union of 185 so that is all I am getting so cannot afford to save. I live with my mum and brother but will be applyin for a flat there is no room here plus my brother is diagosed paraoid schizoprenic although he is harmless it is best we move out for a few reasons. 

I am so happy to be having my baby but I was wondering if I will entititled to help. I DO NOT WANT TO STAY ON BENEFITS and with my mum help I am going back to work because when I do work I can earn 1200-1400 pm. 

I am just asking in the meantime will I be able to get some help. I have never in my life been benefits etc so no idea about any of it.

Oh and maternity pay is like 120 per week??? Will be entitled to any child credit tax credits anythig. 


As I mentioned although I love my job most women in their job get paid there full salary we dont for months before baby is even here. 
I should have saved more but always was useless with money. :dohh:


----------



## Dezireey

To be honest Hun there is nothing wrong with being on benefits when you need it. If you have paid taxes all your life, why shouldn't you take time out to have your baby and claim some money back? I'm currently on mat leave till January and I was going to go straight back to work, can't now as my job changed and means I have to travel round country, so now going to claim benefits until I go back to study in September next year. Currently I get child tax credit £252 per month and child benefit £80 per month. I'm not eligible for working tax credit or housing benefit but that is also something for you to look into.What you will have to do is tally up how much childcare costs whilst you are in work etc and your take home pay per month and see if you would be worse or better off. My friend had to give up her job and go part time and claim benefits. She ended up on less money working 5 days a week and she couldn't spend time with her little girl because she was in nursery all day at 7 months, she hated it and she is going back to work full time when her LO is 2 yr old, I might do the same, not sure yet.


----------



## lemontree12

at the min i get 62pw child tax credit and 80pm child benefit.

dezireey you dont mind me asking why you dont qualify for housing benefit? i am due to apply for that when my maternity goes to stat in novemeber and hoping i get it


----------

